# Best Comp picture ever



## Diva Q (Jun 29, 2009)

I took this picture of this incredible young man and his brother. It is good they are working so hard to be UB's PR firm.


----------



## NewHeart (Jun 29, 2009)

That wouldn't be one of the Wittpups, would it?


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Danny......she's supposed to kiss the cook, you big dummy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 29, 2009)

actually, tradition is that you kiss the pig, and name it.


----------



## Finney (Jun 29, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> actually, tradition is that you kiss the pig, and name it.



After a stripper.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 1, 2009)

Who's Bubba Q???    Maybe they meant Diva Q. :roll:


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 5, 2009)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean like Porscha or Destiny?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 6, 2009)

I like this one.






 or this one


----------

